# Warum machen Spiele es Menschen so schwer? Schluss damit!



## Maci Naeem (27. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warum machen Spiele es Menschen so schwer? Schluss damit!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warum machen Spiele es Menschen so schwer? Schluss damit!*


----------



## arrgh (27. Juni 2020)

Interessanter und wichtiger Beitrag, durch den ich erstmals einen Blick für die Wichtigkeit von Barrierefreiheit innerhalb von Videospielen gekriegt habe.

Da würde es mich doch interessieren, wie lange es schon Diskussionen zu dieser Thematik gibt und ob es bereits schon griffige Vorstellungen davon gibt, welche Aspekte und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten barrierefreies Spielen im Wesentlichen beinhalten sollte. Dass man hierbei auf Defizite der Sinneswahrnehmung in erster Linie eingeht, erscheint mir grundlegend. Spezifische Phobien zu berücksichtigen, hingegen ein schwieriges Unterfangen.


----------



## DerJadeaffe (27. Juni 2020)

Durchaus interessant. Ich selbst hab eigentlich panische Höhenangst, selbst wenn ich mich nur auf nen Stuhl stelle, hab ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf nem schmalen Balkon irgendwo im 3./4. Stock oder auf ne Leiter kletten kostet Überwindung, und bloß nicht nacht unten schauen. 
In Spielen hatte ich aber nie Probleme damit, im angesprochen Assassins Creed zB.: Häuser hochklettern, Todessprung vom der Spitze, alles kein Problem. Phobien scheinen sich da unterschiedlich zu "verhalten".


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2020)

DerJadeaffe schrieb:


> Durchaus interessant. Ich selbst hab eigentlich panische Höhenangst, selbst wenn ich mich nur auf nen Stuhl stelle, hab ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf nem schmalen Balkon irgendwo im 3./4. Stock oder auf ne Leiter kletten kostet Überwindung, und bloß nicht nacht unten schauen.
> In Spielen hatte ich aber nie Probleme damit, im angesprochen Assassins Creed zB.: Häuser hochklettern, Todessprung vom der Spitze, alles kein Problem. Phobien scheinen sich da unterschiedlich zu "verhalten".



Ich denke, dass das ganze in VR schon ein wenig anders wirken würde, als auf einem flachen Bildschirm.
Das ist ja eines der Hauptunterschiede in meinen Augen (haha), dass man in VR eben RICHTIGES 3D bekommt, bzw das Hirn überlistet wird.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2020)

DerJadeaffe;10313228In Spielen hatte ich aber nie Probleme damit[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht bei Spielen aus der Egoperspektive?


----------



## oldmichl (27. Juni 2020)

Mhh...ich habe in Realität einen sehr großen Ekel vor Spinnen (vor allem wenn ich denke sie könnten mich berühren). Ist jetzt keine "panische" Angst und kommt auch ein wenig auf die Spinnenart drauf an, aber ist auch nicht ohne das Ganze, vielleicht kennt jemand hier ja sowas. Aber in nem Game machen mir Spinnen bis jetzt relativ wenig bis gar nichts aus. Will aber nicht sagen, dass das bei zunehmender Grafikqualität auch in Zukunft so bleibt, ich weiß es schlichtweg nicht.
Nunja, aber während in der Realität die Angst bzw. der Ekel die Spinne könnte mich berühren schon sehr arg ist, würde ich mir lächerlich vorkommen, wenn ich ein Game beenden oder nicht kaufen würde, weil teilweise spinnenähnliche Gegner vorkommen. Ich glaube man kann sich da schon auch in etwas reinsteigern, sry.


----------



## DerJadeaffe (27. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auch nicht bei Spielen aus der Egoperspektive?



Auch in solchen Spielen nicht, Mirrors Edge hat mir zB. ebenfalls keine Probleme gemacht, dasselbe gilt für alle möglichen Ego-Shooter. VR habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das noch mal was anderes wäre.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2020)

Generell wäre es schön wenn es in Spielen möglichst viele Möglichkeiten gäbe die individuelle Spielerfahrung einzustellen. Das fängt bei Sachen wie Grafik, Steuerung, Schwierigkeitsgrad an, darf meiner Meinung nach aber gerne auch sehr viel mehr bieten, was z. B. Eingabe- und Ausgabehilfen (z. B. für Lähmungen oder Seh- und Hörbehinderungen) angeht oder eben auch Warnungen vor eben Sachen wie Phobien (z. B. Insekten-, Höhenangst oder auch Klaustrophobie) oder auch Jumpscares. 

Phobien hab ich jetzt so gesehen keine, die ich je in einem Spiel getriggert gefühlt habe (obwohl ich mich ziemlich vor diversen Insektenviechern ekel), aber mich nervt es z. B., dass so viele Horrorspiele extrem auf Jumpscares setzen. Das geht soweit, dass ich vor dem Kauf eines Horrorspiels erstmal die Steamforen durchsuche, ob das Spiel Jumpscares bietet und in welchem Ausmaß. Wenn es zu viel ist, dann kaufe ich es nicht. Das war bei mir z. B. der Fall bei Outlast. Da würde ich mir auch Optionen wünschen die abzuschalten oder zumindest in irgendeiner Weise vorzuwarnen. Ich verstehe jeden, der da nicht vorgewarnt werden möchte, daher sollte das eben auch nur optional sein.

Andererseits könnten Spiele sicher auch unterstützend bei der Bekämpfung von Phobien genutzt werden, z. B. auch in Kombination mit VR. Aber da die meisten Leute wohl eher zum Spaß und zur Entspannung zocken wollen, sollte sowas natürlich auch immer optional bleiben.

Davon abgesehen hab ich mich in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger dabei erwischt, dass ich immer seltener Spiele kaufe, die möglichst düster, böse, bedrohlich und herausfordernd sind, sondern vor allem entspannen und eine friedliche, positivere Spielerfahrung bieten. Das echte Leben ist manchmal schön düster, böse, bedrohlich und herausfordernd genug. Da tut so ein virtueller Urlaub am Bildschirm (z. B. mit Spielen wie Stardew Valley, Eastshade, Mutazione, aktuell Summer in Mara oder auch Sachen wie Euro und American Truck Simulator) zur Abwechslung mal ganz gut.

*edit* Kleine Korrektur zum Artikel: Yggdrasil ist der Weltenbaum, Jörmungandr ist die Midgardschlange oder auch Weltenschlange.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Juni 2020)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Mhh...ich habe in Realität einen sehr großen Ekel vor Spinnen (vor allem wenn ich denke sie könnten mich berühren). Ist jetzt keine "panische" Angst und kommt auch ein wenig auf die Spinnenart drauf an, aber ist auch nicht ohne das Ganze, vielleicht kennt jemand hier ja sowas. Aber in nem Game machen mir Spinnen bis jetzt relativ wenig bis gar nichts aus. Will aber nicht sagen, dass das bei zunehmender Grafikqualität auch in Zukunft so bleibt, ich weiß es schlichtweg nicht.
> Nunja, aber während in der Realität die Angst bzw. der Ekel die Spinne könnte mich berühren schon sehr arg ist, würde ich mir lächerlich vorkommen, wenn ich ein Game beenden oder nicht kaufen würde, weil teilweise spinnenähnliche Gegner vorkommen. Ich glaube man kann sich da schon auch in etwas reinsteigern, sry.



Es hat ja einen Grund warum Menschen gegenüber Spinnen und Schlangen mindestens einen gehörigen Respekt haben.
Gibt ja ein paar Exemplare die mal so richtig giftig sind, das hat dem Mensch dann die Evolution wahrscheinlich eingehämmert.
Natürlich sind in unseren nördlichen Gefilden, praktisch keine dieser Sorte zu finden.
Das gleiche gilt ja auch für Raubtiere.

Also Abneigung gegen die Viecher hab ich auch, aber eigentlich eher wegen der Netze die mir schon mehrfach im unpassendsten Moment im Gesicht gelandet sind (ich denke einige in der Nähe von 2 Metern Körpergröße werden mir da beipflichten können) - Türbogen, Gartenhäuschen etc. .
Solange sie hinterm Sofa oder in einer Ecke bleiben, kann ich sie tolerieren, was ich aber gar nicht leiden kann sind die, die gerne auf Wanderschaft gehen und überall ihre Netze hinballern müßen, auch so ein großartiger Staubfänger.
Wenn sie das machen gibts kurzen Prozess und jetzt keine Beschwerden...ich bin die größte Spinne in meiner Hütte und die, die in meine Reichweite kommen, haben das gleiche Problem wie eine Assel die sich zu nah an eine Spinne rantraut.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es hat ja einen Grund warum Menschen gegenüber Spinnen und Schlangen mindestens einen gehörigen Respekt haben.
> Gibt ja ein paar Exemplare die mal so richtig giftig sind, das hat dem Mensch dann die Evolution wahrscheinlich eingehämmert.


Ich denke eher, das ist antrainiert.
Von klein auf lernt man, dass Ratten, Spinnen, Schlangen "ihh" sind.
Sich von diesem Gedanken zu lösen ist dann schwierig.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass Tiere mich am ehesten beunruhigen, wenn sie sich erratisch bewegen.
Also z.b. tänzelnde Motten oder Schneider.


----------



## Basileukum (27. Juni 2020)

Naja, Videospiele sind ein Medium, da kann man auch mal neues ausprobieren. 

Wovon ich nichts halte sind irgendwelche (schon ideologische) Glaubensansätze und Geschwätz von Spielen, welche sich ständig verändern müßen, damit manche Menschen ihren Heilsansatz des ständig revolutären Weges auch in ein Unterhaltungsmedium einbalsamieren können, das stößt mich ab! 

Mit die besten Spiele, welche derzeit herauskommen sind Wiederauflagen von Klassikern oder die Indyszene, welche die Wurzeln des Spieledaseins kultivieren und dafür auch belohnt werden. Das ist ein Fakt, damit muß ich auch leben, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht. 

"Von einer größeren Reichweite und Zielgruppe profitiert am Ende nämlich die ganze Branche."

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch und wenn es besseren Wissens passierst, eine Lüge. Die "Casualiserung" hat bisher Spieleserien IMMER schlechter gemacht. Traurig, ist aber so. "Diablo", "Mass Effect", "Dragon Age", "Fallout" um nur einige zu nennen. "WoW", auch noch ein Beispiel. Verbesserungen und Neuerungen sind immer gut, wenn die alten Tugenden erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, das ist antrainiert.
> Von klein auf lernt man, dass Ratten, Spinnen, Schlangen "ihh" sind.
> Sich von diesem Gedanken zu lösen ist dann schwierig.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe halt von dem momentanen Stand der Wissenschaft aus.
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2001/10/fear-evolution-spiders-science/
https://www.sciencealert.com/deep-unshakeable-fear-spiders-no-random-quirk-fate-born-arachnophobia
Vor allem im letzten Link gab es neurologische Testreihen, wo anstatt Erwachsenen, 6 Monate alte Babies getestet wurden.
Die hatten genauso entsprechende Stressreaktionen wie Erwachsene und die hatten ja noch keine Zeit solche Verhaltensweisen zu erlernen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass Tiere mich am ehesten beunruhigen, wenn sie sich erratisch bewegen.
> Also z.b. tänzelnde Motten oder Schneider.


Interessant.


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. Juni 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich gehe halt von dem momentanen Stand der Wissenschaft aus.
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2001/10/fear-evolution-spiders-science/
> https://www.sciencealert.com/deep-unshakeable-fear-spiders-no-random-quirk-fate-born-arachnophobia
> Vor allem im letzten Link gab es neurologische Testreihen, wo anstatt Erwachsenen, 6 Monate alte Babies getestet wurden.
> Die hatten genauso entsprechende Stressreaktionen wie Erwachsene und die hatten ja noch keine Zeit solche Verhaltensweisen zu erlernen.



Anscheinend ist da die Wissenschaft sich noch nicht ganz einig, in diesem Link steht aber Ähnliches:

https://psychologie-news.stangl.eu/1564/gibt-es-urangste-im-menschen-oder-sind-alle-angste-erlernt

2 angeborene Ängste sind die Angst vor dem Fallen und vor lauten Geräuschen, aber (laut dem Link) wohl in der Tat auch über den Boden kriechende Tiere, was ja im Hinblick auf Spinnen und Schlangen wieder passt.


----------



## arrgh (27. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hab ich mich in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger dabei erwischt, dass ich immer seltener Spiele kaufe, die möglichst düster, böse, bedrohlich und herausfordernd sind, sondern vor allem entspannen und eine friedliche, positivere Spielerfahrung bieten. Das echte Leben ist manchmal schön düster, böse, bedrohlich und herausfordernd genug. Da tut so ein virtueller Urlaub am Bildschirm (z. B. mit Spielen wie Stardew Valley, Eastshade, Mutazione, aktuell Summer in Mara oder auch Sachen wie Euro und American Truck Simulator) zur Abwechslung mal ganz gut.



Interessant, dass du das sagst, denn diese Entwicklung konnte ich auch bei mir selbst in den letzten Jahren feststellen. Früher konnte es nie düster und dystopisch genug sein, jetzt hingegen empfinde ich solche Szenarien als "anstrengend".


----------



## ribald (27. Juni 2020)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Mhh...ich habe in Realität einen sehr großen Ekel vor Spinnen (vor allem wenn ich denke sie könnten mich berühren). Ist jetzt keine "panische" Angst und kommt auch ein wenig auf die Spinnenart drauf an, aber ist auch nicht ohne das Ganze, vielleicht kennt jemand hier ja sowas. Aber in nem Game machen mir Spinnen bis jetzt relativ wenig bis gar nichts aus. Will aber nicht sagen, dass das bei zunehmender Grafikqualität auch in Zukunft so bleibt, ich weiß es schlichtweg nicht.
> Nunja, aber während in der Realität die Angst bzw. der Ekel die Spinne könnte mich berühren schon sehr arg ist, würde ich mir lächerlich vorkommen, wenn ich ein Game beenden oder nicht kaufen würde, weil teilweise spinnenähnliche Gegner vorkommen. Ich glaube man kann sich da schon auch in etwas reinsteigern, sry.



Ochhh ich kenne das, ist bei mir so ähnlich, wenn ich eine in der Bude sehe nehme ich sie in der Regel auf die Hand und bringe sie auf die Terrasse. Eben weil ich bisschen Angst um das Nutztier habe. Ist nicht so das ich mir deswegen Stress gebe oder so, doch muss kaputtmachen nicht sein und ist irgendwo auch schade um das Tier. Die soll lieber nervige Fliegen fangen. 
LARRYMCFLY


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Juni 2020)

Bin auch in der Realität kein Freund von Insekten u. Spinnen und als Kind fand ich die riesigen Exemplare selbst in Videospielen echt beängstigend. Ich weiß noch wie sehr mir damals der Zwischenboss bei Giana Sisters zugesetzt hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auch immer es war. Mittlerweile habe ich kein Problem mehr mit solchen Viechern in Spielen.

Eine andere Sache sind Schwimm- oder Tauchpassagen in Spielen in denen plötzlich z.B. Haie oder Krokodilen auftauchen oder einen sogar bewusst jagen. Die Sache mit dem riesen Krokodil bei Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb ist mir echt noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben. Durchgespielt habe ich es trotzdem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz Höhenangst bzw. Angst aus größer Höhe abzustürzen, habe ich aber kein wirkliches Problem mit Höhen in Spielen. Allerdings ist es echt ein abgefahrenes Gefühl, wenn ich in Spielen durch meine Schusseligkeit in die Tiefe stürze, das ist ein kribbelndes Ziehen das mir von den Zehen bis in die Haarspitzen fährt, ein richtiger Adrenalin-Kick. Und da reicht es schon wenn ich bei WoW unerwartet vom Luftschiff-Turm falle, weil ich da vor Langeweile beim Warten stümperhaft durch die Gegend gehüpft bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kurz gesagt, Phobien kann man in Spielen durchaus überwinden, aber man muss sich halt etwas quälen. Wer nicht bereit dazu ist, der muss es lassen.


----------



## ribald (27. Juni 2020)

Oder die in System Shock 2 sind heftig, dieses "Schhhhhhhhhhhhhh" wenn sie einen entdecken uffff. Zäh wie Sau sind die auch 
https://abload.de/img/screenshot_20200627_2chkgx.png
https://youtu.be/CffogT1HQDU


----------



## Dodo1995 (28. Juni 2020)

Habe wohl Glück gehabt mit meiner Phobie, zwar dreh ich bei echten Spinnen komplett duch aber in Videospielen machen die mir absolut nichts aus. 
Trotzdem Barrierefreiheit  ist wichtig und ich glaube das man da viel machen kann ohne gignatische Summen umzustzen aber man muss es eben erst  über den Tellerand schauen und dast hat diese Industrie sehr lange absolut nicht auch wenn es zumidest den Anschein hat das dieses Thema wichtiger wird.


----------



## oldmichl (28. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hab ich mich in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger dabei erwischt, dass ich immer seltener Spiele kaufe, die möglichst düster, böse, bedrohlich und herausfordernd sind,



Mochte ich schon immer und mag ich auch heute noch sehr gerne. Wobei es da natürlich auch verschiedene Abstufungen gibt. Man kann z. B. Skyrim wenn man gegen einen Draug kämpft nicht mit RE7 vergleichen, aber ich denke das sehen hier alle so.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Phobien hab ich jetzt so gesehen keine, die ich je in einem Spiel getriggert gefühlt habe (obwohl ich mich ziemlich vor diversen Insektenviechern ekel), aber mich nervt es z. B., dass so viele Horrorspiele extrem auf Jumpscares setzen. Das geht soweit, dass ich vor dem Kauf eines Horrorspiels erstmal die Steamforen durchsuche, ob das Spiel Jumpscares bietet und in welchem Ausmaß. Wenn es zu viel ist, dann kaufe ich es nicht.




Jumpscares machen mir in Games mittlerweile fast gar nichts mehr aus. Irgendwie rechnet man sowieso immer damit, wenn man so ein Spiel zockt. In Realität ists extrem nervig erschreckt zu werden, und auch so Videos wo man eine friedliche Landschaft sieht und dann plötzlich von so nem Kasperlkopf mit voller Lautstärke angeschrien wird, nervt. In Filmen...naja kann man schon auch gut erschreckt werden, allerdings sehe ich im Gegensatz zu früher fast gar keine Horrorfilme mehr. (Nicht wegen den Jumpscares, sondern wegen der Art der Filme und auch wegen den nicht vorhandenen Gelegenheiten). P.S. Wegen der "Art" meine ich sowas wie einen genialen Angel Heart gegenüber sowas wie die SAW-Reihe (einen gesehen, NIE wieder...empfinde ich - tschuldigung falls Fans davon hier sind - als totalen Schwachsinn).




ribald schrieb:


> Ochhh ich kenne das, ist bei mir so ähnlich, wenn ich eine in der Bude sehe nehme ich sie in der Regel auf die Hand und bringe sie auf die Terrasse. Eben weil ich bisschen Angst um das Nutztier habe. Ist nicht so das ich mir deswegen Stress gebe oder so, doch muss kaputtmachen nicht sein und ist irgendwo auch schade um das Tier. Die soll lieber nervige Fliegen fangen.
> LARRYMCFLY




Ich könnte die natürlich nicht anfassen, nicht mal mit nem Handschuh. Klar ist es unfair, dass sie sterben müssen nur weil ich sie ekelig finde. Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt kill ich sie trotzdem. Bei Käfer ect. versuch ich die lebendig vor die Tür zu setzen, da sie im Haus ja nicht überleben können...




Schalkmund schrieb:


> Trotz Höhenangst bzw. Angst aus größer Höhe abzustürzen, habe ich aber kein wirkliches Problem mit Höhen in Spielen. Allerdings ist es echt ein abgefahrenes Gefühl, wenn ich in Spielen durch meine Schusseligkeit in die Tiefe stürze, das ist ein kribbelndes Ziehen das mir von den Zehen bis in die Haarspitzen fährt, ein richtiger Adrenalin-Kick. Und da reicht es schon wenn ich bei WoW unerwartet vom Luftschiff-Turm falle, weil ich da vor Langeweile beim Warten stümperhaft durch die Gegend gehüpft bin.




Bin auch kein Freund der Höhe, obwohl es mir in jungen Jahren relativ wenig ausgemacht hat...keine Ahnung warum sich das im Laufe des Alters so entwickelt hat. So wie du das schreibst empfinde ich es auch. Seltsamer Weise ist das Gefühl bei so Games wie Borderlands, wo es keinen Fallschaden gibt nur sehr abgeschwächt vorhanden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2020)

Ich habe es ja auch mit Spinnen, seit ich mit mal mit nackten Füßen auf eine fette Winkelspinne getreten bin. 
Das war unglaublich widerlich, daher würde ich Spinnen auch niemals töten, sondern meist versuche ich, sie nach draußen zu befördern. 
Und seit vor kurzem zwei große Zitterspinnen beschlossen, sich vor mir auf mein Bett abzuseilen, ist meine Toleranz gegenüber achtbeinigen Mitbewohnern nochmal gesunken. 
Hätte ich das nämlich nicht mitbekommen, wäre ich nachts drüber gerollt und hätte morgens die ekelhafte Matsche im Bett gehabt. 
Also Spinnen machen mich seeeeehr unruhig und verursachen dadurch manch amüsante Szenen. 
In Spielen machen sie mir aber nix. Da trete ich ja nicht persönlich drauf. 

Ansonsten habe ich eher keine Phobien, so dass Spiele mir selten Probleme machen. Manche Horrorspiele sind mir zu heftig, wenn man ständig auf der Flucht ist. Aber da werde ich auch irgendwann trotzig und ziehe es durch.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und seit vor kurzem zwei große Zitterspinnen beschlossen, sich vor mir auf mein Bett abzuseilen, ist meine Toleranz gegenüber achtbeinigen Mitbewohnern nochmal gesunken.


Zwei gleichzeitig?
Sind ja eher schon Trollspinnen...


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (28. Juni 2020)

Solange sich niemand diskriminiert fühlt, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund zum Einlenken. Was, wenn von heute auf morgen auf einmal *jeder* nur noch barrierefreie Spiele designt? Wär das nicht fast schon Zensur?


----------



## ribald (28. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja auch mit Spinnen, seit ich mit mal mit nackten Füßen auf eine fette Winkelspinne getreten bin.
> Das war unglaublich widerlich, daher würde ich Spinnen auch niemals töten, sondern meist versuche ich, sie nach draußen zu befördern.
> Und seit vor kurzem zwei große Zitterspinnen beschlossen, sich vor mir auf mein Bett abzuseilen, ist meine Toleranz gegenüber achtbeinigen Mitbewohnern nochmal gesunken.
> Hätte ich das nämlich nicht mitbekommen, wäre ich nachts drüber gerollt und hätte morgens die ekelhafte Matsche im Bett gehabt.
> ...



Autsch'n! die armen Viecher, hätten die verstanden das die Gefahr besteht von dir im Bett überwalzt zu werden, hätten die sich sicher woanders abgeseilt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2020)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Trotz Höhenangst bzw. Angst aus größer Höhe abzustürzen, habe ich aber kein wirkliches Problem mit Höhen in Spielen. Allerdings ist es echt ein abgefahrenes Gefühl, wenn ich in Spielen durch meine Schusseligkeit in die Tiefe stürze, das ist ein kribbelndes Ziehen das mir von den Zehen bis in die Haarspitzen fährt, ein richtiger Adrenalin-Kick. Und da reicht es schon wenn ich bei WoW unerwartet vom Luftschiff-Turm falle, weil ich da vor Langeweile beim Warten stümperhaft durch die Gegend gehüpft bin.


Das dürfte daran liegen das Dein Unterbewußtsein nur die Entfernung zum Monitor bzw. das Drumherum wertet.

Interessant wären da Ergebnisse mit 3D Shutterbrillen oder VR, wobei das sich aufgrund der eingeschränkten Sicht auch verfälscht werden könnte.
Ich vermute, dass der Mangel an nahen Fixpunkten das Problem verursacht.

Interessant ist meine Form von "Höhenangst", echte Angst oder Schwindel ist das nicht, ich kann abgestützt an eine Klippe einen Abhang bequem heruntersehen,  über eine schmale Hängebrücke gehen und auch Glasfußböden stören mich nicht.
Aber an großflächige Glasflächen an Wänden wo es dann weit nach unten geht, verursachen ein unwohles Bauchgefühl mich dagegen zu lehnen, das ist eher ein Gefühl mangelhafter Sicherheit, egal was mein Verstand zur Haltbarkeit sagt.


----------



## oldmichl (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber an großflächige Glasflächen an Wänden wo es dann weit nach unten geht, verursachen ein unwohles Bauchgefühl mich dagegen zu lehnen, das ist eher ein Gefühl mangelhafter Sicherheit, egal was mein Verstand zur Haltbarkeit sagt.



Man wäre auch nicht der erste, der runterfällt, weil die Abgrenzung, gegen die man sich lehnt nicht hält, egal aus welchem Material. Passiert ab und zu auch wenn es eigentlich nicht sein dürfte. Gebt mal einfach nur "Geländer nachgegeben" in Google ein...

/edit fällt dazu noch ein
Sowas sind halt Sachen, wo man trotzdem aufpassen/mitdenken sollte. Nur weil man auf einen Bürgersteig oder Zebrastreifen geht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man nicht von einem Auto überfahren werden kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Autsch'n! die armen Viecher, hätten die verstanden das die Gefahr besteht von dir im Bett überwalzt zu werden, hätten die sich sicher woanders abgeseilt.



Ja, oder?! 
Mein Vater hat früher mal zu mir gesagt, dass diese Winkelspinnen ganz harmlos sind und mehr Angst vor mir haben, als ich vor ihnen. Dann muss das Riesenvieh, dass sich bereitwillig von meinem Fuß zerquetschen lies, als ich aufstand,  wohl in suizidaler Absicht gehandelt haben. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Zwei gleichzeitig?
> Sind ja eher schon Trollspinnen...



Zwei in einer Woche, ganz so schlimm war es also nicht, aber schon ziemlich kurios. 

Also meinen Spinnenphobie bezieht sich eher darauf, die versehentlich zu zerquetschen. Außer bei den großen Winkelspinnen. Die die sind einfach nur gruselig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2020)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Man wäre auch nicht der erste, der runterfällt, weil die Abgrenzung, gegen die man sich lehnt nicht hält, egal aus welchem Material. Passiert ab und zu auch wenn es eigentlich nicht sein dürfte. Gebt mal einfach nur "Geländer nachgegeben" in Google ein...


Der Witz ist, bei einer mehreren cm dicken Glasscheibe ist dieses Unwohlsein da, eine dünne Blechwand (solange sie nicht wackelt oder einen instabilen Eindruck hinterläßt) stört mich nicht.

Paradoxerweise stört es mich am Boden wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## ribald (28. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, oder?!
> Mein Vater hat früher mal zu mir gesagt, dass diese Winkelspinnen ganz harmlos sind und mehr Angst vor mir haben, als ich vor ihnen. Dann muss das Riesenvieh, dass sich bereitwillig von meinem Fuß zerquetschen lies, als ich aufstand,  wohl in suizidaler Absicht gehandelt haben.


Das kann gut sein, ich hab keine Ahnung. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also meinen Spinnenphobie bezieht sich eher darauf, die versehentlich zu zerquetschen. Außer bei den großen Winkelspinnen. Die die sind einfach nur gruselig.


Ahjo, die sind vielleicht ein bisschen größer, aber deswegen auch nicht groß anders oder mehr gruselig wie die kleinen.


----------



## Tek1978 (28. Juni 2020)

In dem Artikel verstehe ich den Ansatz das man  für körperlich Beeinträchtigte Option einbaut das dies eine Spiel zocken können z.B. Eye Tracking


Was ich nicht verstehe, die Sache mit den Phobien die ja recht vielfältig sein können.

Hier 3 der 10 am häufigsten Ängsten Um den Gedankengang des Artikels vorzuführen:

AKROPHOBIE (Höhenangst): Die nimmt jeder anscheinend anders war. 
Ich kann auf ein Hochhaus und solang ich im Raum bin und zum Fenster raus sehen kein Problem.
Seilbahn, da ist bei mir schon eher Vorbei, genau so wie auf ein Dach steigen. Bis zu einer gewissen höhe auf einem Gerüst laufen geht aber so bis 4 Stock.
Wenn ich mich in eine Wiese lege und nur nach oben schauen und mir vorstelle ich bin im freien Fall (Ja das geht tatsächlich sich das vorzustellen) dann wird mir unwohl (nein ich werde nicht panisch, aber interessant wie man sein Gehirn austricksen kann), obwohl ich auf festen Boden liegen. Ich hab aber kein Problem mit höhen in VR Spielen "komisch" andere vielleicht schon.
Ich kenne jemandem dem es wirklich bei Tomb Raider schlecht wird und er nicht auf die Turmspitzen klettert weil er da ein Unwohlsein hat. Auf der anderen Seite fliegt er aber den Flugsimulator, hat aber Flugangst.

KLAUSTROPHOBIE (Platzangst): Man könnte nach dem Artikel davon ausgehen das es dann Menschen gibt die z.B: Batman Arkham Asylum nicht spielen können, weil man da ja durch Lüftungsschächte klettert, es ist nun mal Teil des Spiels. Würde man das rausnehmen um zumindest eine Phobie auszulassen, wäre das Spiel nicht so wie es ist.

AGORAPHOBIE (Die Agoraphobie wird auch oft als „Platzangst“ oder „Raumangst“ bezeichnet, was jedoch irreführend ist, nicht vorrangig Angst vor engen und kleinen Räumen haben, sondern vor großen und öffentlichen Plätzen. Personen mit Agoraphobie fürchten, in schwierigen Situationen keine Flucht- oder Rückzugsmöglichkeit mehr zu haben.) - Könnte dann jedes Open World spiel betreffen


Eine Phobie die anscheinend nicht häufig ist aber es gibt Menschen die Sie haben:
Gynäkophobie (Angst vor Frauen): Man könnte also auch sagen, Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Last of Us2  und eigentlich jedes Spiel wo Frauen vorkommen müssten umprogrammiert werden, weil es besteht die Möglichkeit  das jemand damit nicht klar kommt. 

Vielleicht dauert es auch noch paar Jahre und dann ist Homophobie, was "aktuell" keine Krankheit ist, doch eine Krankheit, da streitet man sich noch. Vielleicht heißt dann auch anders. Aber was dann, dann müsste die Spiele die jetzt gefeiert werden weil Sie sozial kritisch, politisch korrekt und so weiter sind auch mehr Option oder geändert werden, weil ja eine Minderheit davon ausgeschlossen wird das zu spielen.


Zu Deinem letzter Satz: Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, dann bitte auch Assassin's Creed Valhalla ohne Schlangen.

Ich habe hierzu das gefunden. Man könnte es jetzt fast schon als Ironie bezeichnen das es hierzu heist:
Grundsätzlich bedarf nicht jede Phobie zwingend einer Behandlung. Es gibt Phobien, wie beispielsweise die Schlangenphobie, welche nur selten zu Problemen und Einschränkungen im Alltag führen und daher nicht zwangsläufig behandelt werden müssen. Mit derartigen, vergleichsweise unkritischen Phobien können die Betroffenen meist gut und uneingeschränkt leben, da sich die Situationen vermeiden lassen, ohne dass es zu einer Einschränkung im Leben kommt. Leiden die Menschen jedoch stark unter ihrer Phobie oder werden Alltag und Lebensqualität fortlaufend eingeschränkt, so sollten sich die Patienten behandeln lassen.

https://www.klinik-friedenweiler.de/blog/die-zehn-haeufigsten-phobien/

Ich möchte damit sagen, würde man jede Phobie berücksichtigen die ein Menschen haben kann und die Ihn vielleicht daran hindert ein Spiel zu spielen dann gäbe es die ganzen Spiele so wie Sie sind gar nicht mehr.


Ich ziehe das nicht ins lächerliche, jeder Mensch hat Ängste, aber wenn die Angst schon so weit geht das man sich keinen Film, kein Spiel, kein Buch mehr lesen weil es ausreicht das allein das gesehene oder die Vorstellungskraft einen in  Angst versetzt, dann sollte man in Erwägung ziehen und sich beraten lassen oder auch behandeln. Man kann Phobien in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, das ist antrainiert.
> Von klein auf lernt man, dass Ratten, Spinnen, Schlangen "ihh" sind.
> Sich von diesem Gedanken zu lösen ist dann schwierig.



Ob das so einfach ist. 

Ich hab auch ein Kind das auf Spinnen .. nicht positiv reagiert. 

Und ne, dem hab ich das nie beigebracht dass das "iihh" ist.

So einfach ist das nicht, nicht alles liegt in der Hand der Erziehungsberechtigen.. leider.

Erstaunlich viele Sachen sind dann schon angeboren oder entstanden und du weißt nicht woher. 

Auch so eine Erkenntnis die man als Eltern so hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juni 2020)

Spinnen fang ich mit nem Bierdeckel und Plastikbecher wenn die im Haus rumwuseln und lass sie dann im Garten frei.

Welche Spinnen mir manchmal ne Gänsehaut bereiten sind die Höhlrnkreuzspinnen mit ihren weißen Kokons im Keller, vor allem weil manche der Biester in Kopfhöhe abhängen an der Decke oder Tür oder am im dunklen loegdnen Lichtschalter sitzen

Ich meine diese Exemplare hier
https://www.naturspaziergang.de/Spinnen/Spinnen-Fotos/Meta_menardi_07-07-2010.jpg


----------



## Sorenhuhn (28. Juni 2020)

Laber nicht, Schlangen sind super.


----------



## Korobar (28. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube ich habe lange nicht mehr so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.

Es ist wichtig, richtig und gut, dass es Anpassungsmöglichkeiten gibt für Menschen mit körperlichen Einschränkungen.

Einer irrationalen Angst gerecht werden - und dann aber bitte allen! - ist absurd. 

Ich mag keine Horrorspiele. Jumpscares sind nichts für mich. Fordere ich deswegen, dass man bitte die Horrorspiele weniger gruselig macht und die Jumpscares entfernt?

Nein. 

Ich habe nämlich eine gesunde Wahrnehmung, dass nicht jedes Spiel für mich gemacht ist und sich die Welt nicht um mich dreht.


----------



## Nico69l1 (28. Juni 2020)

Hammer Artikel. Millennials (?) und ihre psychischen Beeinträchtigungen. Damit meine ich nicht deine Schlangenphobie. Ich meine damit den grenzenlosen Narzissmus und den ontologischen Knick in der Pupille, dass die Welt sich um dich dreht.

Aber auch hier hat der Markt und unser Zeitalter die Lösung parat: für alle Schneeflocken gibt es ja den cyberspace. Da darf dann jeder König*in spielen ohne diese lästige doofe Realität.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2020)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> Hammer Artikel. Millennials (?) und ihre psychischen Beeinträchtigungen. Damit meine ich nicht deine Schlangenphobie. Ich meine damit den grenzenlosen Narzissmus und den ontologischen Knick in der Pupille, dass die Welt sich um dich dreht.
> 
> Aber auch hier hat der Markt und unser Zeitalter die Lösung parat: für alle Schneeflocken gibt es ja den cyberspace. Da darf dann jeder König*in spielen ohne diese lästige doofe Realität.



Wie schön, dass man hier auch ganz ohne Beleidigungen und Verallgemeinerungen um sich zu werfen argumentieren kann. Und was die psychischen Dinge angeht: Sollen sich die Leute doch einfach mal zusammenreißen, früher ging das ja auch 

Es ist klar, dass nicht jeder Entwickler sich um jede Phobie Gedanken machen kann, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele verschiedene. Aber man kann doch zumindest mal drüber nachdenken. Und gerade die Angst vor Insekten/Spinnen/Kriechtiere und nun wirklich nichts außergewöhnliches. Für viele Spiele gibt es sogar Mods, die entsprechende Viecher aus dem Spiel entfernen bzw. durch andere ersetzen. Schadet das jemandem? Das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich bezweifel daher auch, dass der Autor mit diesem Artikel erreichen will, dass man ausschließlich wegen ihm alle Schlangen aus allen aktuellen und zukünftigenSpielen entfernt. Es wird eher darum gehen, dass man sich um solche Dinge einfach mal Gedanken macht. Kann das schaden?

Und streiche mal Worte wie Snowflake/Schneeflocke aus deinem Wortschatz wenn du in Diskussionen ernst genommen werden willst. Auf die Weise erreichst du nämlich gar nichts, außer zu provozieren (und das ist dir gerade auch gelungen).


----------



## Worrel (28. Juni 2020)

Wie wär mit entsprechenden Hinweisen auf der Packung  à la _"Menschen mit Paraskavedekatriaphobie sollten dieses Spiel nicht spielen."_?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ob das so einfach ist.
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Kind das auf Spinnen .. nicht positiv reagiert.
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl sehr unterschiedlich. Mein kleiner Bruder hatte in seinen Kinderjahren überhaupt keine Angst vor Spinnen oder sonstiges Getier. Ich auch nicht. Meine Cousine hat sich von Kindesbeinen an davor gefürchtet, obwohl sie aufm Bauernhof lebte, wo dieses Getier sehr stark vertreten ist. Vermutlich ist es irgendwo in uns verankert, oder aber auch nicht. Vielleicht reagieren manche Menschen einfach von Natur aus empfindlicher auf etwas, was mehr als vier Beine hat und damit aussieht, wie ein beschissenes Alien.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (28. Juni 2020)

Menschen, die es gewohnt sind, mit ihrer Hauskatze zu schmusen kann ich es nicht übel nehmen, wenn sie beim Anblick einer Schlange zusammenzucken oder zurückweichen. Aber einer bestimmten Tierrasse deswegen gleich eine Tötungsabsicht zu unterstellen geht zu weit, finde ich. 

Vielleicht sind wir ja mit der Zeit auch einfach nur ein wenig "medienverseucht" geworden. Man denke nur an all die sprechenden Tiere, Märchenprinzessinnen und was es sonst noch so alles (wenn man unserem Kinderfernsehen Glauben schenkt) gibt. Vielleicht sind wir so sehr damit beschäftigt, zwischen Fantasie und Wirklichkeit zu unterscheiden, dass uns jeglicher Bezug zur Realität abhanden gekommen ist. Das Ende vom Lied? Die Ernüchterung ist groß, die Prinzessin wollte gar nicht gerettet werden! Je vermenschlichter die Tierdarstellung, desto größer die Enttäuschung, wenn man realisiert, dass echte Tiere überhaupt nicht sprechen können oder Fledermäuse überhaupt nicht böse sind und so weiter und so fort...

Mein Fazit: Bei wirklich lebenseinschränkenden Phobien schlägt man sich doch sowieso mit ganz anderen Sorgen rum. Ob dabei Videospiele eine Rolle spielen obliegt allein den Entwicklern, würd' ich mal behaupten.

10/10 Weirdest post ever


----------



## TAOO (29. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spinnen fang ich mit nem Bierdeckel und Plastikbecher wenn die im Haus rumwuseln und lass sie dann im Garten frei.
> 
> Welche Spinnen mir manchmal ne Gänsehaut bereiten sind die Höhlrnkreuzspinnen mit ihren weißen Kokons im Keller, vor allem weil manche der Biester in Kopfhöhe abhängen an der Decke oder Tür oder am im dunklen loegdnen Lichtschalter sitzen
> 
> ...



Ich auch ! Danke
Korrekte Einstellung


----------



## Maci Naeem (29. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass man hier auch ganz ohne Beleidigungen und Verallgemeinerungen um sich zu werfen argumentieren kann. Und was die psychischen Dinge angeht: Sollen sich die Leute doch einfach mal zusammenreißen, früher ging das ja auch
> 
> Es ist klar, dass nicht jeder Entwickler sich um jede Phobie Gedanken machen kann, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele verschiedene. Aber man kann doch zumindest mal drüber nachdenken. Und gerade die Angst vor Insekten/Spinnen/Kriechtiere und nun wirklich nichts außergewöhnliches. Für viele Spiele gibt es sogar Mods, die entsprechende Viecher aus dem Spiel entfernen bzw. durch andere ersetzen. Schadet das jemandem? Das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich bezweifel daher auch, dass der Autor mit diesem Artikel erreichen will, dass man ausschließlich wegen ihm alle Schlangen aus allen aktuellen und zukünftigenSpielen entfernt. Es wird eher darum gehen, dass man sich um solche Dinge einfach mal Gedanken macht. Kann das schaden?
> 
> ...



Zuallererst möchte ich sagen: Danke @Neawoulf, gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Zum Artikel: Ich erwähne darin deutlich, dass es nicht mein Wunsch ist, jedes Spiel auf mich anzupassen. Ich benutze lediglich meine ganz eigenen Probleme (bezogen auf die Phobie), um auf eine stärkere Zugänglichkeit in Games hinzuweisen. Meine Kolumne ist nicht darauf aus, MIR alles recht zu machen, sondern allgemein die Barrieren der Videospielwelt weiter einzureißen. Gleichzeitig soll niemand auf etwas verzichten müssen. Nicht jeder Vorteil für andere muss gleich ein Nachteil für einen selbst sein. Das ist eine Ansicht, die ich als sehr kritisch betiteln würde. Das Beispiel Grounded im Artikel ist doch super: Nur, weil die Entwickler eine Funktion gegen Arachnophobie einbauen, verliert doch die restliche Spielerschaft nichts an der Qualität des Titels. Außerdem sind ganz besonders spezifische Phobien total weit verbreitet. Würde Assassin's Creed zum Beispiel eine Funktion anbieten, in der ich rein visuell darauf hingewiesen werde, dass mich eine Schlange erwartet (niemand sonst!), wo ist dann das riesige Problem für alle anderen? Ich versteh es nicht, tut mir leid. Des Weiteren habe ich das Gefühl, dass manche schlicht den Unterschied zwischen einer waschechten Phobie und Angst oder Ekel nicht kennen.

"The fear of snakes or Ophidiophobia is *the second most common phobia in the world*. The American Psychiatric Association has described following symptoms of Ophidiophobia which can be categorized as mental, physical or emotional:


Uncontrollable anxiety especially when one is about to be exposed to snakes
Feeling that one must do anything to avoid snakes
*Screaming, crying or experiencing the difficulty to breathe*, or trembling or shaking violently when one encounters snakes, their pictures or images on TV etc.
Feeling anxious or experiencing increased heart rate when taken to locations where snakes may be present.“

Das mit Ekel gleichzusetzen, ist schlicht falsch.

Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Wie bereits in den Kommentaren erwähnt ist das Thema VR und Phobie-Bekämpfung durch Games super spannend!  Würde dazu gern noch mehr in der Zukunft machen, mal gucken. Auf die Frage, ob ich bereits eine Behandlung versucht habe: Meine Phobie ist wirklich enorm schlimm fortgeschritten, so dass es aktuell für mich unvorstellbar ist, diese gezielt in den Fokus zu nehmen. Das Thema VR wäre aber eventuell etwas. Da schließt sich wieder der Kreis mit dem Wunsch, zukünftig nochmal mehr zu dem Thema zu machen  

Noch ein letztes Anliegen: Es freut mich enorm, dass es zu einer Diskussion unter dem Artikel kam. Viele Ansichten, ob gleicher oder anderer Meinung, kann ich gut verstehen. Einige haben mich sogar selbst zum Nachdenken gebracht - freut! Jedoch würde ich mir wünschen, dass auf *Beleidigungen und Angriffe "unter der Gürtellinie" verzichtet wird*. Unnötig und enorm unangebracht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Juni 2020)

Wie wäre es mal damit, die Phobie zu therapieren, anstatt die Spiele anzupassen? Die eigenen Probleme können nicht immer von anderen gelöst werden.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2020)

ich würde differenzieren zwischen zugänglichkeit im sinne von barrierefreiheit und tatsächlichen änderungen am spiel (-inhalt).
wo und wie soll bei letzterem die grenze gezogen werden? low-violence-modus in tlou 2? rats-free-modus in a plague tale?


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2020)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit, die Phobie zu therapieren, anstatt die Spiele anzupassen? Die eigenen Probleme können nicht immer von anderen gelöst werden.



Wenn eine Phobie so ausgeprägt ist, dass sie einen im täglichen Leben einschränkt, dann sollte man natürlich versuchen das zu therapieren. Aber in diesem Beispiel geht es um Schlangen in Spielen und wenn man nicht gerade in einem Zoo arbeitet, dann wird man im Alltag in Deutschland wohl kaum einer Schlange über den Weg laufen. Sicherlich lassen sich Spiele auch therapeutisch nutzen, aber in welcher Form das passieren sollte und funktionieren kann müsste schon ein Therapeut entscheiden. Beim Zocken in der Freizeit geht es ja in erster Linie darum sich zu entspannen und Spaß zu haben, nicht gegen eine Abneigung oder gar Phobie anzukämpfen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber in diesem Beispiel geht es um Schlangen in Spielen und wenn man nicht gerade in einem Zoo arbeitet, dann wird man im Alltag in Deutschland wohl kaum einer Schlange über den Weg laufen.



Wer einen halbwegs naturbelassenen Garten samt Teich sein Eigen nennt, bei dem stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass sich bei ihm Ringelnattern ansiedeln. Wir hatten jedenfalls (bei meinen Eltern) immer welche im Garten. 

EDIT:

...und Igel, Eidechsen, Fledermäuse, Siebenschläfer...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wer einen halbwegs naturbelassenen Garten samt Teich sein Eigen nennt, bei dem stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass sich bei ihm Ringelnattern ansiedeln. Wir hatten jedenfalls (bei meinen Eltern) immer welche im Garten.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...und Igel, Eidechsen, Fledermäuse, Siebenschläfer...



In dem Fall würde eine Therapie tatsächlich dann doch wohl Sinn machen. Selbst hab ich in Deutschland allerdings noch keine Schlangen gesehen, aber da ich giftige nicht von ungiftigen unterscheiden kann, würde ich mich da wohl auch von fernhalten.

Gegen die anderen Tierchen hätte ich allerdings nichts, wobei es bei Eidechsen immer auf die Größe ankommt. Ich ekel mich hauptsächlich vor Krabbel- und Kriechviechern, ne Phobie würde ich's allerdings nicht nennen. Die hab ich eher bei Tieren die Stechen können, z. B. Wespen, Hornissen usw. Liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, ob ich evtl. allergisch dagegen bin, da ich noch nie gestochen wurde (außer von Mücken).


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wer einen halbwegs naturbelassenen Garten samt Teich sein Eigen nennt, bei dem stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass sich bei ihm Ringelnattern ansiedeln. Wir hatten jedenfalls (bei meinen Eltern) immer welche im Garten.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...und Igel, Eidechsen, Fledermäuse, Siebenschläfer...



Hab erst vor ein paar Wochen ne junge Ringelnatter bei radfahren gesehen und suf die Seite getragen, damit sie nicht überfahren wird. Und letztes Jahr ne ausgewachsene, auch beim radfahren.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2020)

maci könnte sich ja auch einfach vorstellen, dass die schlangen in ac eigentlich blindschleichen sind! 

#servicepost


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Juni 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Neawoulf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber in diesem Beispiel geht es um Schlangen in Spielen und wenn man nicht gerade in einem Zoo arbeitet, dann wird man im Alltag in Deutschland wohl kaum einer Schlange über den Weg laufen.
> ...



Lustig, dass du das Beispiel bringst, hab bei uns neulich auch eine gesehen, noch keine 20 cm lang. Ob die bei den vielen Katzen in der Gegend überlebt? Mal sbwarten.
Davon abgesehen begegnen einem Schlangen auch im fernsehen, auf Bildern etc. oft und vllt. kann man ja auch irgendwann wieder außerhalb Deutschlands vereisen.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2020)

besagte kleine Ringelnatter die auf dem Radweg hier rumkroch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maci Naeem (30. Juni 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> maci könnte sich ja auch einfach vorstellen, dass die schlangen in ac eigentlich blindschleichen sind!
> 
> #servicepost



Das letzte Mal Blindschleiche sehen hat dazu geführt, dass ich (kein Witz!) fünf Minuten wie eingefroren war.   Ich würde es tatsächlich gern therapieren lassen, aber nur der Gedanke daran sorgt für heftige Schweißausbrüche, haha. 

Auf die Frage, wie man sich Einstellungen gegen Phobien (hier jetzt mal bezogen auf die größten Tierphobien Schlange und Insekten (Spinnen) vorstellen könnte: 
- Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, die rein visuell ist. Kurz bevor ich auf das betroffene Tier stoße erscheint ein Pop-Up-Fenster mit "Warnung: Jetzt gleich folgt eine Schlange" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger
- Ein ähnlicher Ansatz, wie der von Obsidian mit Grounded: Man kann frei entscheiden, wie detailliert die Spinne dargestellt wird. Dabei gibt es mehrere Stufen. Eine zum Beispiel ohne Haare, gibt aber auch eine komplett ohne Beine und Gesicht (nur ein schwarzer Kreis) 
- Wenn sie nicht relevant für die Haupthandlung, dann wäre ein Traum natürlich, man könne sie ganz einfach via Klick in den Einstellungen "abstellen"

Im Bereich VR gibt es ja viele Ansätze, wo Teams mit Therapeuten zusammengearbeitet haben, um eine bestmögliche virtuelle Therapie zu bieten. Hab mich da viel reingelesen über die letzten Monate, fast alle dieser Ansätze beziehen sich jedoch auf Spinnen.


----------



## unimatrix01 (4. Juli 2020)

Ist der Artikel wirklich ernst gemeint!? Mensch Leute, es sind Videospiele. Wenn man da alle möglichen Ängste, die Spieler eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise haben könnten, berücksichtigen wöllte, käme man wieder bei "Pong" raus. Selbst "Commander Keen" würde dann wegen Schneckenphobie bearbeitet werden müssen.

Ich verstehe natürlich die Menschen, welche Ängste und Phobien haben, aber dann gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder sie machen sich klar, daß es nur ein Spiel auf einem Bildschirm ist, bei dem absolut nichts passieren kann oder sie werden wohl oder übel etwas anderes spielen müssen.

Ein gutes Beispiel wäre vielleicht eine Geisterbahn auf dem Rummel. Ich weiß ganz genau, daß darin Skelette, Gespenster, Spinnen, Lichteffekte und unheimliche Geräusche auf mich warten, aber ich entscheide mich bewußt, trotzdem damit zu fahren. Nur, weil ich eine Arachnophobie habe, wird der Betreiber nicht vor meiner Fahrt hineingehen und alle Spinnen abbauen.

Demnächst möchte ich z.B. "Richie's Plank Experience" ausprobieren, obwohl ich ziemliche Höhenangst habe. Trotzdem will ich diese Erfahrung machen und weiß im Hinterkopf genau, daß mir nichts passieren kann, da es mir von meinem Computer und der VR-Brille "vorgegaukelt" wird und ich mich immernoch in meinem Zimmer befinde.

Also reißt euch zusammen. Es sind und bleiben nur Spiele, die (vielmals mit Absicht) diese Inhalte haben und auch darauf abzielen, um das Spielerlebnis zu intensivieren.

Ich hoffe, jetzt nicht mit bösen Worten überschüttet zu werden, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (18. Juli 2020)

What a thrill...


----------



## Xanbor (18. Juli 2020)

DerJadeaffe schrieb:


> Durchaus interessant. Ich selbst hab eigentlich panische Höhenangst, selbst wenn ich mich nur auf nen Stuhl stelle, hab ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf nem schmalen Balkon irgendwo im 3./4. Stock oder auf ne Leiter kletten kostet Überwindung, und bloß nicht nacht unten schauen.
> In Spielen hatte ich aber nie Probleme damit, im angesprochen Assassins Creed zB.: Häuser hochklettern, Todessprung vom der Spitze, alles kein Problem. Phobien scheinen sich da unterschiedlich zu "verhalten".



Höhenangst habe ich auch, selbst in Spielen. Wenn ich einen Bergweg am Rand des Berges hoch muss, bekomme ich ein mulmiges Gefühl und gehe langsam und muss alle paar Schritte stehen bleiben. Oder Aufzüge - Beispiel SWtoR - da stelle ich mich an - oh mein Gott. Furchtbar


----------



## TomyTom (31. Juli 2020)

Nach dem ich Deinen Artikel in der Printausgabe (Ja ich habe noch eines dieser Uralt Abos bei der man OHNE STROM die Zeitschriften mal gemütlich auf einem stillen Örtchen lesen kann) heute gelesen hatte, dachte ich mir:
"Wer mit seiner Phobie so mutig ist und darüber schreibt, dem muss man auch mal antworten."

Also zunächst einmal Hut ab vor so viel Ehrlichkeit und Mut über seine Ophidophobie zu berichten!

Ich bin zwar ein älteres Semester, aber die Sprüche wie "Stell dich nicht so an", "Sein ein Mann und keine Memme" oder "Ziehr Dich nicht so" dürften wohl recht alt sein, denn solche Sprüche kamen nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch schon bei meinen Großeltern vor.
Die ganzen vorherigen Einträge bzw. Antworten habe ich jetzt nicht gelesen, daher kann ich auch nicht darauf schliessen, warum du so eine Angst vor Schlangen hast, allerdings kann ich eigener Erfahrung berichten das man Ängste, egal welche das sind immer eine Barriere für den eigenen Menschen und dessen Gedanken sind.
Bei einer Angst vor bestimmten Tieren, Dingen oder Sachen, liegt meist eine schlechte Erfahrung aus früheren Zeiten vor, welche man auf dem Grund gehen sollte.

Nicht das du oder andere, welche unter einer Phobie leiden, jetzt denken das ich euch überreden möchte und wenn du bzw. Ihr weiterhin mit dieser leben wollt dann ist es auch in Ordnung, nur eine Frage solltet man sich dann stellen und diese dann auch wahrheitsgemäß beantworten:

*"Will ich das meine Angst mein Leben kontrolliert?"*

Zugegeben es klingt jetzt alles etwas nach Psychotherapie, aber ich bin weder Psychater noch Arzt oder einer der "Fachkollegen" die damit Ihr Geld verdienen, sondern nur ein Mensch der (wie bereits am Anfang erwähnt) aus eigener Erfahrung darüber sprechen bzw. schreiben kann.
Mich kontrollierte die Klaustrophobie eine recht lange Zeit, bis zu dem Tag an dem ich mir die o.g. Frage selbst einmal stellte.
Das Ergebiss war das ich es nicht mehr zulassen wollte das diese mein Leben kontrolliert, sondern ich mein Leben selbst bestimme und somit auch meine Grenzen erweitere.
Mir wurde um besagten Tag bewusst das die Phobie mich daran hintere die Grenzen zu überwinden und andere Dinge auszuprobieren, ja im Endeffekt meine Neugier klein hielt.

Ja das alles klingt nach "Psychotherapie" und in gewisser weise ist es diese auch, denn die Angst sitzt nunmal im Hirn und nicht in den Muskeln, aber wie jeden Muskel kann man auch das Hirn trainieren, sonst würden wir nicht lernen zu lesen, zu schreiben und andere Dinge die für uns schon fast selbstverständlich sind.
Genauso ist es auch mit einer Phobie, denn man kann lernen diese zu kontrollieren bzw. diese zu einem so geringen Außmass schrumpfen zu lassen das man diese nicht mehr bewusst wahrnimmt!

Es mag vielleicht wie schlechte Zitat Filmen wirken, aber *"Lass nicht zu das Deine Angst Dein Leben kontrolliert."* oder *"Angst ist nichts weiteres als ein unsichtbarer Gegner, der sich in unseren Kopf einnistet."* sind Sprüche die, gerade wenn man unter eine Phobie leidet, sehr viel Wahrheit beinhalten und auch gleichzeitig die Lösung hierfür bieten.

Ich habe meine Klaustrophobie selbst und ohne eine Therapie besiegt, weil ich immer wiede dagegen angegangen bin und diese bekämpft habe. 
Dies mag für den ein oder anderen eine Möglichkeit sein sich dagegen zu stellen, aber auch ich wäre nach dieser Frage wohl nicht dagegen gewesen mir Hilfe zu suchen und diese anzunehmen, nur um diese Phobie dann auch zu bekämpfen.
Ich ging hier in kleinen Schritten vor und nach jedem Erfolgt wurde der nächste Schritt getan.
Der Grund meiner Klaustrophobie ist mir bis heute unbekannt und dieser könnte eventuell auch durch irgendwelche Therapien aufgedeckt werden.
Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal, denn ich habe die Phobie besiegt und sie kontrolliert nicht mehr mein Leben und ganau darauf kam es mir auch an.

Auch der Tochter meines Cousin konnte ich bei Ihrer Arachnophobie in soweit helfen das diese nun keine Angst mehr vor den hier lebenden Spinnen hat.
Hier ging ich als ersten Schritt dazu über Ihr ein Buch mit Spinnen zu zeigen, die sie sich nur ansehen musste. Das ganze ging dann so lange bis sie dann irgendwann die Bilder in diesem Buch anfassen und irgendwann das Buch selbst "anfassen" konnte.
Mit jedem kleinen Schritt wurde dann ach diese Angst besiegt und heute ist sie mir immer noch Dankbar dafür.

Fakt ist:
Wir alle kämpfen Tag täglich für oder um unser Leben und das auch meist unbewusst weil wir bestimmte Dinge einfach als gegeben oder Normal bezeichnen, wie z.B. das Autofahren, das einsteigen in den Bus bzw. die Bahn oder das Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln.
Bei letzteren zwei gibt man auch eher unbewusst sein Leben in andere Hände und da hat man noch weniger Kontrolle darüber wie bei der eigenen Phobie.

Frei nach dem Motto: "*Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat bereits verloren!"* 
Denn JEDE Angst kann bezwungen werden, egal wie groß diese ist man muss eben nur den ersten Schritt machen, dagegen anhalten und wenn man merkt das man es alleinen icht mehr schafft rechtzeitig Hilfe holen bzw. diese annehmen.

Also, vielleicht solltest du Dir auch mal die Frage stellen *"Will ich das meine Angst mein Leben kontrolliert?"*


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2020)

TomyTom schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Klaustrophobie selbst und ohne eine Therapie besiegt, weil ich immer wiede dagegen angegangen bin und diese bekämpft habe.
> Dies mag für den ein oder anderen eine Möglichkeit sein sich dagegen zu stellen, aber auch ich wäre nach dieser Frage wohl nicht dagegen gewesen mir Hilfe zu suchen und diese anzunehmen, nur um diese Phobie dann auch zu bekämpfen.
> Ich ging hier in kleinen Schritten vor und nach jedem Erfolgt wurde der nächste Schritt getan.
> Der Grund meiner Klaustrophobie ist mir bis heute unbekannt und dieser könnte eventuell auch durch irgendwelche Therapien aufgedeckt werden.
> ...


Coole Sache!

Wobei ich glaube, dass es auch Gefahren bergen kann, sich selbst und andere zu therapieren.


----------



## ribald (31. Juli 2020)

In meiner Kindheit so mit 4-5 Jahren hatte ich mit meinem Opa mal einen Unfall.
Er hatte mich immer auf dem Fahrrad, hintendrauf in die Stadt zum einkaufen mitgenommen.
Es ist wohl ein Fahrfehler passiert und er ist mit mir zusammen gestürzt.
Ich hatte wohl Glück und bin ohne Kratzer davon gekommen. 
Mein Opa hat sich auch nicht groß was getan, hier und da eine Abschürfung, eigentlich komplett harmlos.
Ich kann mich selber nicht dran erinnern, es wurde mir nur erzählt.
Komplett trivial würde man meinen.
Ich hab normal vor nichts Angst, wenn ich in meiner Jugend allerdings bei einem Freund dann hinten auf dem Fahrrad mit fahren sollte, war das ein großes Problem.
Selbst später bei Kumpels wo 100% Vertrauen da war. (Wir sind oft zusammen gefahren, jeder mit seinem eigenen Motorrad und ich wusste er kann es.)
Trotzdem bin ich immer aufgestiegen, auch mal bei einem anderen Kollegen mit einer 600er Kawasaki.(98PS die er dann auch laufen gelassen hat.) Ich wusste, es würde wohl gleich die Hölle auf mich herabfahren und es war auch so. Es gibt aber viele Tricks, die man mit der Zeit auch automatisch von selber lernt, wenn man bereit ist sich seinen Ängsten zu stellen. Die helfen einem dann praktisch, sich in solchen Situationen wieder selber runter zu bringen. Autogenes Training zum Beispiel, kann meiner Meinung nach bei einigen Situationen im Leben helfen. Atemübungen bei großen Schmerzen usw. Das muss allerdings jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## TomyTom (3. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> 
> Wobei ich glaube, dass es auch Gefahren bergen kann, sich selbst und andere zu therapieren.



Danke, aber ich sehe bei einer Selbsttherapie keine Gefahr, da mam hierbei selbst merkt wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist auszuhören.
Im Endeffekt ist aber auch eine Therapie bei einer Pgobie mit profissioneller Hilfe auch eine Art Selbsttherapie denn die Angst nimmt einem keiner ab.....da muss man selbst durch.

Eine Therapie bei anderen durchzuführen ist wiederum etwas anderes und hier gebe ich Dir auch vollkommen Recht das so etwas auch schwer nach Hinten los gehen kann.
Bei JEDEM Schritt habe ich IMMER nachgefragt ob sie dafür bereit ist und sie es sich zutraut, ohne das OK hätte ich NIE etwas unternommen da ich ja aus eigener Erfahrung weiß das man hierbei kleine und auch langsame Schritte gehen muss.
Eine Phobie verliert man nicht von Jetzt auf nachher, hier muss man sehr biel Arbeit reinstecken und für denjenigen der diese Phobie hat ist die Arbeit nochmal um einges härter, aber es lohnt sich den Kampf dagegen aufzunehmen, auch wenn man nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad geht. 

Es wäre vollkommen OK gewesen wenn die Tochter meines Cousin damit zufrieden gewesen wäre entsprechende Bilder anzusehen und Bücher darüber zu lesen.
Die Entscheidung für den nächsten Schritt kam immer von Ihr NIEMALS von mir und ich habe immer nachgehakt ob Sie dafür bereit ist und Ihr die Kontrolle gegeben und gelassen.

Wenn ich so zurück blicke, kann ich aber definitiv sagen das es sich für sie aber auch für mich gelohnt hat den Kampf dagegen aufzunehmen.....man erkämpft sich nicht nur mehr Freiheit sondern auch eine völlig andere Lebensqualität.


----------

